# A tattooed body?



## kays play (Apr 9, 2005)

Iv been looking around bodybuilding sites and find this one the most apealing  .I did a search for tattoos and seen a few pics but if anyone has any pics of guys/girls with there entire upper body tattooed that bodybuilds or even just a few and even just abs tattooed then please post them because iv got my sleeves done but im wanting my whole body done so i want to see what they look like on a muscular body  .Thanks in advance guys/gals.


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 9, 2005)

You can visit your local prison, you'll find tons of examples.  Also, welcome to IM.


----------



## kays play (Apr 9, 2005)

Lol,suppose i could? System of a down fan eh, im going to see them at the ozzfest in june.


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 9, 2005)

Sweet, I'm going to see them April 25th. I got pit tickets. ROCK ON!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 9, 2005)

I know they are not of BB but they are impressive.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## bulletproof1 (Apr 9, 2005)

this is an excellent site to look for tattoos. im not sure how many bb you will find though.

http://www.bmezine.com/


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 9, 2005)

http://bobtyrrell.com/indexx.html


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2005)

kays play welcome tom IM! 

never cared to much for tattoos, especially on a bodybuilder, I have always found them detracting.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Apr 10, 2005)

those tatoo's are awesome!!!!


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Apr 10, 2005)

those tatoo's are awesome!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 10, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio


> never cared to much for tattoos, especially on a bodybuilder, I have always found them detracting.



I agree as far as a competing BB it does look out of place. But on me I like it.



Martinogdenbsx


> those tatoo's are awesome!!!!


They look so realistic.


----------



## kays play (Apr 10, 2005)

Cheers guys! Im a member of bmezine i have been for a year or so c=but never found any bbs on there.Cool tats above iv got some paul booth flashs on me, check out www.darkimages.com


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 10, 2005)

A tattoo all in black.  I have 4.  I have one across my traps....its 8 letters.


----------



## Larva (Apr 10, 2005)

hmm i got some old shots of me in the gallery, i have half my back tattooed, but the shots are a year old and i gained some mass since then.

edit: i uploaded a pict of me my full back from ffeb not posing just relaxed


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

I've got about tattoos right now. Arms, ribs, calf and upper back/traps. I love my tattoos!


----------

